# Cc control of NI harp glissando script



## Mr. Anxiety (Aug 26, 2008)

Has anybody written an addendum to the NI harp glissando script that puts the key center, scale mode, gliss time onto CC#s for realtime control? I just don't have the time or right brain (?) functionality to deal with script writing. Could be a project someone could do for some extra paypal cash.

Mr. A.


----------



## Thonex (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Mr. A,

I haven't messed with the Harp Glissando script, but if there are any knobs in the script, those can be controlled by any CC. All you have to do is go to the Automation tab in the browser, make sure the Midi portion of the Automation tb is selected... and then just drag a CC number on top of the Knob and voila!!!..... CC controllable script Knob.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Thonex,

I didn't try this since they are pull down menus inside the script, not knobs, so I did not think the drag/drop cc concept would work for these controls. I'll try, however.

Mr. A.


----------



## Thonex (Aug 28, 2008)

Mr. Anxiety @ Thu Aug 28 said:


> Thanks Thonex,
> 
> I didn't try this since they are pull down menus inside the script, not knobs, so I did not think the drag/drop cc concept would work for these controls. I'll try, however.
> 
> Mr. A.



There are a couple of knobs in there when you click on the buttons.... but yes... drop-down menus and input fields cannot be controlled by Kontakt's midi automation via drag/drop.


----------

